# Lynn's Huge 10



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

Just got a text from the boys near Lampassas. Lynn shot this nice 10 at 200+ yds about 5pm this evening and dropped him in his tracks. What a bruiser for a hill country buck. They don't have a measuring tape, any idea on score? Way to go Lynn and LD.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I will say 171"
**** nice buck no matter the score...


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe 150s


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Ice 
What u give him for main beam length & mass??


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice buck for sure and I'd be proud of him but I don't think he will score too high with those short tines. I'll guess in the high 130's. Baker


----------



## bh96 (Jan 15, 2012)

155 just from gauging the pic


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Stripe Mullett said:


> Just got a text from the boys near Lampassas. Lynn shot this nice 10 at 200+ yds about 5pm this evening and dropped him in his tracks. What a bruiser for a hill country buck. They don't have a measuring tape, any idea on score? Way to go Lynn and LD.


Not doubting your story but that deer doesn't look like he's from lampasas at all great deer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

152


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

148"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

tc hardhead said:


> Not doubting your story but that deer doesn't look like he's from lampasas at all great deer.


I agree, not common in that part of Texas on a low fence lease. My brother hunts with him and their lease is in Burnet Co. I think the town is called Briggs. I'm sure they tied one on last night after that kill. Waiting for the morning call, if they managed to get up, LOL....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I like the way he seems heavier at the end of his rack than even at the bases.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in mid 140's with him, gives up alot on tines. Nice deer though.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree with elk hunter 140 Max. Beautiful buck.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Big mature buck for sure..... 150's


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Super buck! and I gotta agree with the mid 50's.. Congrats to Lynn.


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

146


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think this picture is very deceiving based on how your buddy is posing. I don't see him going much more than 120" tops. But, thats IMO!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

135 max


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

polecat said:


> I agree with elk hunter 140 Max. Beautiful buck.


X 3.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

The way he's got that deer posed in the picture makes him appear bigger than he is. 130-135" tops. Nice buck congrats


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

132" Nice Buck!


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

136 and change


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

145



Bob


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

:cheers: Awesome buck, Congrats! He looks about 158..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

138, nice one.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

low 130's


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

So what did he score? Lot's of guesses and nothing official yet?


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

130 tops, let us know


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry it took so long, he just got it back from the taxidermist and it officially taped out at 137. The photo was a bit deceiving and he got a euro mount but I'd take that deer any day of the week....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Stripe Mullett said:


> Sorry it took so long, he just got it back from the taxidermist and it officially taped out at 137. The photo was a bit deceiving and he got a euro mount but I'd take that deer any day of the week....


Wow, I only missed that one by about 20 inches...lol.. Still I think he's worthy of a full shoulder mount....but a skull(euro)when done right is pretty cool too.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto, although I would say the deer score in the mid 130', he knows how to take a picture. Nice deer !



TroutMaster76 said:


> I think this picture is very deceiving based on how your buddy is posing. I don't see him going much more than 120" tops. But, thats IMO!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dang, I'd have been hard pressed to go 130 on that.

137 is great for that area.... I used to own some property 10 miles west of lampasas.. good job.


----------

